# Spalted Maple / Walnut / Walnut Burl Box With Inlay…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This project was in the works for a while. It was my 1st attempt at an inlay and I’m happy with how it turned out. It is also by far the smallest box I‘ve made yet. It was a challenge at some points to handle material this small. 

My initial dovetails were cut a little out of proportion but A trip to my buddy Jacks and a woodworker II blade took care of that issue. The handle was made from a piece of spalted maple that I “snapped” off a board end. 














































Here are some pics of how it went together…


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is awesome, some day I will be able to do that, for today I'll just try to find the on/off switches.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very, very nice and interesting.

Steve Bolton


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nick,

Your work is always AWESOME! I really like this box.

I do feel that you get your fingers a little close to the TS blade.... please do be careful


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys... FYI that was my buddy Jack on the TS. Mine is still in the process of being set up.


----------



## Jim Martin (Feb 19, 2006)

Good tutorial.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That piece on the table saw is WAY to small for table saw use. Especially for a beginner. I will never cut anything that small on a table saw without a sled to hold it. And no one else should either. It's an accident waiting to happen and not a proper operation on a table saw. Anything less than 2" longer than the blade that shows is just to small to safely cut on a table saw. Even that is small.

If a newbie looks at that picture and tried it he can easily suffer an injury, actually even an experienced woodworker could. 

I would qualify that picture with a statement of some type or take it off completely. I definitley do not want my son or anyone else I know ever cutting or think of cutting a little piece like that on a table saw against a fence, with no jig or fixture to hold the piece. Kickback is going to happen and holding it free hand, no push stick, in between the fence and blade with a small piece, it breaks at least 4 basic rules of using a table saw. 

I keep looking at that picture and it actually irks me quite a bit, come on that's basic table saw knowledge! That is exactly why so many people are afraid of a table saw. They see pictures like that then try it at home and bam a finger is gone or they grab the TP roll!

Nothing personal, but that picture just is not right and not good information at all. Its shows the way not to do it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice project Nick. Harry should love the pics, I sure do.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

A beautiful job Nick and excellent photos. Those joints should inspire a lot of our members.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

nickao65 said:


> Nothing personal, but that picture just is not right and not good information at all. Its shows the way not to do it.


Photo gone...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are easy to work with.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nifty, Nick.

I tried dropping some maple from a 30-story building once. Couldn't get it to splat at all.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Another great project Nick. Incra really should be paying you for these photo shoots. They sure motivate me to go out and use mine.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

RustyW said:


> Another great project Nick. Incra really should be paying you for these photo shoots. They sure motivate me to go out and use mine.


Rusty I agree!


----------



## gelsee (Jun 20, 2009)

Great tutorial. Awesome box!!


----------

